# Latest batch of boxes...



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here's a few more boxes that I've managed to knock out over the past few months..

The first is maple and walnut...a request from the LOML for one of her church ladies buddies...The lil music box is a simple 8 note that actually sounded pretty nice...Amazing Grace...finish is spray can lacquer...

the 2nd was for my son-in-laws mother...Just a good ole country gal, so I though she would like something along these lines... wood is spalted maple..inlay was purchased from Rockler...finish is spray can lacquer..

Third and perhaps one of the nicest boxes I've done was for my daughter...she hinted around for something a little 'classy'.. so I thought I'd give doing a little inlay work on my own a try. Nothing too terribly difficult and I think it turned out very well. Wood is quilted maple top, curly maply sides and solid ebony trim....Finish is spray can lacquer. 

Got another 4 more in the works down in the shop and thats it for a while....finally broke down and took a commissioned project. A nice walnut/rosewood/maple sitdown chess table and board.....really looking forward to this one...

thanks for lookin'.
bill


edited to add one more... box for my grandson...white oak/walnut/pinknot cherry top.....finish is rattle can poly.....This one really turned out nicely...the proud box joints took an otherwise rather plain box and added a nice dimension... All of the boxes with the exception of the church ladies box, have a flocked insides...glue was/is the same color as the flocking dust.. really made getting a nice finish on the inside possible...


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*WOW, awesome looking Bill!!*


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Great job Bill!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Lee... *S*...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Appreciate it Ron.. thank you...


----------



## vzbingo (Mar 1, 2012)

Very nice work, Bill. I'm just starting to get into boxes and hope to do as well sometime.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nicely done Bill. My favorite is the one for your daughter.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Very inspiring, you have given me an excellent project to start on, thank you

Blessings
Ray


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

As we say in Australia, Bill.

Not too shabby...........


----------



## Tin man (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow, I love them, great work!


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

All four of them sing out 'splendid craftsmanship' to me. The one for your grandson is the one that I would be most inclined to try to build myself. I am curious how you went about crafting in the bumps on the deco side inlays. I'm also curious about the joinery you used on the outer portion of the top. Panel construction is an aspect of woodworking that I am itching to explore. By that I mean making a panel by constructing a 4 piece frame that encloses what ever the inner portion of the panel turns out to be.


----------



## A World of Wood (Apr 8, 2012)

Awesome job!!!!!!! I'm sure your family will love them. :yes4:


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

Some very nice work there, Bill. I absolutely love the box for your daughter.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

Amazing! I hope to do stuff like that when I grow up.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Bill,

I love them all!

I like the contrasting woods and the raised cross on the first box.

I like the shape of the second box, and the inlay went very well with your choice of wood for the box.

The inlay work you did on the box for your daughter looks nice and again choice of woods was excellent. The more you do inlay of your own the more fun you'll have and the possibilities are endless.

The last box has quite a bit going on there, almost too much for my taste. That raised panel you made for the top was a great choice of wood, you really let the beauty of the wood show through, but I think the panel could have stood on it's own without the raised effect. The box joints being left proud of the faces is a good look and showcases the end grain of the wood. Then there is the raised checker board panels you added on the sides and front, good looking on their own but kind of over kill. Those things said, over all, *real nice work on all the individual elements that went into this box*, just think there were too many ideas used at one time. I'm sure you grandson will love the box and always think of you when he looks at it.

Good work!

Thanks for posting the pictures and I look forward to seeing more of your work,


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Doug.... 

Just go for it *S* For what ever reason, folks just seem to like boxes...




vzbingo said:


> Very nice work, Bill. I'm just starting to get into boxes and hope to do as well sometime.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank ya Mike,,,,

Her box turned out to be a beauty.. the pictures really don't do the box justice. I just love working with quilted maple. Working with the ebony was/is another story altogether. Gheezzz that stuff is fussy, but sure does finish up nice..



Mike said:


> Nicely done Bill. My favorite is the one for your daughter.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I do hope you enjoy making it as much as I did mine Ray...

sooooooooooo many options, soooooooooooooo little time...*S*



Oziray said:


> Very inspiring, you have given me an excellent project to start on, thank you
> 
> Blessings
> Ray


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

James, If I may be so bold "thank ya mate"..




jw2170 said:


> As we say in Australia, Bill.
> 
> Not too shabby...........


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank ya Mark... much appreciated...




Tin man said:


> Wow, I love them, great work!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Just great work Bill. Ruth Buzy would love the first one. Back to painting the fence for me.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words Bill... *S*

The 'bumps' on the deco sides was done on the router table. Just repeated passed at 1/4" intervals with a pointy bit. then laid into the sides of the box. As for the joinery on the box, for the lid I went with lap joints. Very simple to make on the router table or tablesaw. I like the router table more, it tends to leave behind a much smoother finish. I went with lapped joints to expose more endgrain, thereby tying the lid in with the body of the box. I used a stopped rabbet on the inside edges and then squared them away with a chisel. leaving behind about a 1/4" recess to lay top panel into place. Its not unlike making a picture frame with the panel being the center piece. I finished off the joinery by running the "frame" on the table saw set at an angle. I have no idea what angle *L*, I just tilted the blade until I thought it looked good...got any more questions, don't hesitate to ask..




wbh1963 said:


> All four of them sing out 'splendid craftsmanship' to me. The one for your grandson is the one that I would be most inclined to try to build myself. I am curious how you went about crafting in the bumps on the deco side inlays. I'm also curious about the joinery you used on the outer portion of the top. Panel construction is an aspect of woodworking that I am itching to explore. By that I mean making a panel by constructing a 4 piece frame that encloses what ever the inner portion of the panel turns out to be.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank You John.....

I humbly submit that they do all like them. The problem comes when they get company and then get asked "where, who,,,,etc.." and its is followed by more often than not by..."can he, would he, does he.....etc.."...*L*..



A World of Wood said:


> Awesome job!!!!!!! I'm sure your family will love them. :yes4:


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words Jim. She really did like the box when we gave it to her..I'm thinking that this inlay stuff has a huge amount of potential for custom work...and the great thing is that it is quite affordable..



jsears said:


> Some very nice work there, Bill. I absolutely love the box for your daughter.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Roger, I can remember thinking that very same thing years and years ago...*LOL*...




The Warthog said:


> Amazing! I hope to do stuff like that when I grow up.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Holly smokes Mike, where do I begin *L*...ummmmmmm

Thank you for the kind words...*S* ohhhhhhhh annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnddddd

the comments *S*..

Actually I can see exactly what you are saying and really have to agree to a certain extent on the last box. But there is a bit of a story behind it. My grandson like to come down to my shop and tinker around with me. when he found out I was making him a box, the first thing he wanted to do was PAINT it....Ohhhh NO< NO< NO< says I..we don't paint wood down here I told him...:no::no::no::no::no:
Well needless to say, that completely bummed him out...*L* so, I said, lets make a deal, instead of painting it, you can pick out what you would like to to do with it. The top matches the top of a dresser and picture frame I made for him last year, the sides should have been clairo walnut to match the drawer fronts to his dresser, but he wanted to use the oak..he liked the rays *S*, so I had to put some walnut in there somewhere, so i suggested 3 panels, he said OK, but make them bumpy...I asked why, he said cuz...welp, thats all it took for me to say ok to that. So I do agree somewhat that the box is a bit busy, but all in all I feel it came out quite nicely. Once its sits atop his dresser with the pinknot cherry top,,, I think it will fit in very well. 

I must agree with you on the inlay work,,,the more I play around, the easier it gets. I've found an xacto knife to be the best cutting tool so far, but have ordered a carbon steel scalpel to give a try...




MEBCWD said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I love them all!
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks billyjim...

anyone that goes by "billyjim' is alright by me!!!!!




billyjim said:


> Very nice. Thanks for sharing


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

John.. always appreciate a kind word from you....

don't be going an dating yourself by bringing ole ruth buzzy into this *LOL*.

and I refuse to admit I know what your referring to...*S*




vikingcraftsman said:


> Just great work Bill. Ruth Buzy would love the first one. Back to painting the fence for me.


----------



## russ franken (Nov 29, 2009)

Most excellent. My wife likes and collects boxes. She saw these, and like everyone else we both said wow. Hope to please here by doing something like this one day. I`m just 
getting started though. Nice work.

Russ


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Those are really nice! I really like the last one.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Actually I can see exactly what you are saying and really have to agree to a certain extent on the last box. But there is a bit of a story behind it. My grandson like to come down to my shop and tinker around with me. when he found out I was making him a box, the first thing he wanted to do was PAINT it....Ohhhh NO< NO< NO< says I..we don't paint wood down here I told him...:no::no::no::no::no:
> 
> I must agree with you on the inlay work,,,the more I play around, the easier it gets. I've found an xacto knife to be the best cutting tool so far, but have ordered a carbon steel scalpel to give a try...


Hi Bill,

*So your grandson helped his grandpa design the box, how can I argue with that!!!!**:cray:* 
Hopefully one day he will understand why you don't want to paint your boxes. It's great when the kids or grand kids take an interest in your hobby, it makes it that much more enjoyable.

Like you say i find that an x-acto knife is the best tool to cut veneer inlay with. I haven't tried a scalpel so let me know how it works.

Work safe, Have fun,


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Howdy Russ,,, and thank you for the kind words. I am constantly amazed at just how people react and like boxes.. For me, the biggest thing is to just do em for the fun of it and the reactions they get. That and there is just an endless number of ways to put a box together....Just getting started, learn from you mistakes, Like HarrySin says, make features out of them when you can... and enjoy...




russfranken said:


> Most excellent. My wife likes and collects boxes. She saw these, and like everyone else we both said wow. Hope to please here by doing something like this one day. I`m just
> getting started though. Nice work.
> 
> Russ


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you James, very much appreciated...



jlord said:


> Those are really nice! I really like the last one.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

He sure did Mike.. and that makes it even more speical..He's at an age now, th at I do hope he remembers all about it 50 years from now  He loves to tinker down in the shop...using little more than some of my more "disposable" hand tools *L*..but he has gotten on the drill press supervised and just thinks its the coolest thing goin'. 
I do hope we have another woodworker in the works...

as for the scalpels... I've tried a couple from the bay that I ordered. very sharp, don't seem to last as long as the x-acto's and considerably more flimsy/flexable. Not really a big fan. However, this guy: 

Paul Schurch Woodwork, veneer, marquetry, furniture, seminars, tools, supplies

has been my source for alot of tools and he does handle the carbon steel scalpels. Reasonably priced... I have 2 ordered to give em a go. 




MEBCWD said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> *So your grandson helped his grandpa design the box, how can I argue with that!!!!**:cray:*
> Hopefully one day he will understand why you don't want to paint your boxes. It's great when the kids or grand kids take an interest in your hobby, it makes it that much more enjoyable.
> ...


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Thank you for the kind words Bill... *S*


I definitely have a thing for making boxes and the quality of your work blended with the manner in which you share your work & experience inspire both kind words and my urge to 'create'.



TwoSkies57 said:


> The 'bumps' on the deco sides was done on the router table.


So far so good on trying to copy your masterpiece. Router Table(s) are among the many things picked up during the last year of 'intense' woodworkin'.



TwoSkies57 said:


> Just repeated passed at 1/4" intervals with a pointy bit. then laid into the sides of the box.


That doesn't sound too far beyond my experience level on tables. Did you use a feather boarded fence to hold it down/guide it? I have been fooling around with feather boards on my TS, but haven't got around to making the fences that can use them for my Router tables yet.



TwoSkies57 said:


> As for the joinery on the box, for the lid I went with lap joints.


Absolute music to my ears! Largely on account of it's simplicity, hands down, lap joints are the most common joint I use.



TwoSkies57 said:


> Very simple to make on the router table or tablesaw.


My first were cut with a stacked dado on a TS. I have used the same blade set on my RAS also to do laps and rabbets. I tried a few on the router table as well.




TwoSkies57 said:


> I like the router table more, it tends to leave behind a much smoother finish.


Smoothness of the cut was what I did like about doing laps on a RT. I am right in the middle of experimenting with specialty planes for use in joinery. In the last two months I have put a Stanley 39 (1/2"), 45, 46, 75, 98, 99, 148 & 271 to different types of wood (Cedar, Fir, Hickory and Oak) in the learning process. Some of those are models are more about tongue & groove matching than just a rabbet or a lap. With the help of ebay, several more models are allready on the way!



TwoSkies57 said:


> I went with lapped joints to expose more endgrain, thereby tying the lid in with the body of the box.


This box is a great example of how it's possible to have fun and get great results showing the end grain off (as opposed to hiding it).




TwoSkies57 said:


> I used a stopped rabbet on the inside edges and then squared them away with a chisel. leaving behind about a 1/4" recess to lay top panel into place.


Chisels, I have been using them more than ever before it seems (Perhaps a side affect of my falling into the 'pit of planes' on eBay)



TwoSkies57 said:


> Its not unlike making a picture frame with the panel being the center piece.


A great example of the geometric concept. I hope to take that a littler further than cabinet doors, box tops and picture frames. I want to see how sturdy of results I can get using this style panel as the sidewalls in light duty cabinetry (both storage and display.)



TwoSkies57 said:


> I finished off the joinery by running the "frame" on the table saw set at an angle.


Doing so gave it quite the bold edge contour. It hadn't occurred to me yet, but my appreciation for the triangular aspects of 'Horse Nose' style trim cut is part of why I just loved the way that box looks on first sight.



TwoSkies57 said:


> I have no idea what angle *L*, I just tilted the blade until I thought it looked good...


Now that's my kind of 'flowing with it' design decision!



TwoSkies57 said:


> got any more questions, don't hesitate to ask..


Do you have anything you want to share about the plane at the bottom of your posts? It looks more like a Veritas than a Stanley at first glance (I have never seen a Stanley with two bolts in the tote), but could actually be a 'customized' creation of your own. I'm thinking it's about #4 sized and clearly a low angle style unit.

Thanks for putting so much time into everyone's responses in this thread!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

wbh1963 said:


> I definitely have a thing for making boxes and the quality of your work blended with the manner in which you share your work & experience inspire both kind words and my urge to 'create'.
> 
> Holly smokes Bill... Talk about your ego builders. My head exploded twice...
> 
> ...


My Pleasure!!!!


----------



## darrink (Sep 7, 2009)

I like building boxes myself, and I have to say, these are some SWEET boxes! Wish I had time to build more.

Keep up the great gift of giving hand crafted items and taking to time to share them with everyone.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words Darrin. They are always well received!


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Fantastic job

I love to (work)-----play with the grandkids also. It is so much fun seeing the exprression on their faces as the project goes together.

Dick


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Dick...

I could not agree with you more. Having him down in the shop with me is just something that I can't get enough of. Everything is new, an adventure in his world. He doesn't care that "that plane" was very expensive or that "piece of wood" is being saved for something special. What he cares about is how can he learn to make a smiley face on the drill press....honestly, it just don't get no better than that 



dick in ia said:


> Fantastic job
> 
> I love to (work)-----play with the grandkids also. It is so much fun seeing the exprression on their faces as the project goes together.
> 
> Dick


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Holly smokes Bill... Talk about your ego builders. My head exploded twice...




Aw shucks Bill, I was just tryin to give some credit where I thought it was due...




TwoSkies57 said:


> I'm no where near as skilled as some of the folks around here with a router, and freely admit it.



Heck, I am rediculously green when it comes to using the spinning type routers. That being said, during the six months or so that I have
been arround here, I have learned a ton about what can and can't be done with them.

I suspect there are several 'aspects' or 'types' of router use that you have down to an art. I don't know if any among us have mastered all
the different ways these things can be used, and even if they did, someone would release a new 'widget' that made them functional with yet
another 'crafting application'.





TwoSkies57 said:


> BUT I do have to say that a good router table is a fine investment.
> The versatility that a good router setup offers is pretty hard to beat.



Using two out of the three router tables I picked up Craigs list style was a lot of fun and a learning experinece. I did aquire the kit to
mount a router along side one of my table saws (Ryobi BT-3100), but haven't got arround to trying it out for lack of a place to set the space
hog up and leave it set up.

I learned that 'effective dust collection, and practical bit gaurds are not an option if I am going to use one on a regular basis.
Along with that lesson came the understanding that they make a ton of noise. Add to that a better understanding of the options that
lead to better results and decrease set up time.





TwoSkies57 said:


> I rarely use feather boards. and that is MY BAD!!!! If you got em, USE EM,,, if you don't got em,,, GET EM...



I didn't really start using them alot until I wanted to slice 2x4 stock down into 1x4 boards. I did eventually figure it out, and well enough
to understand that I need a much tougher saw if I decide to do that on a regular basis. Harbor Freight has a cheap one for 7 bucks that I just
use as a 'finger kit'. THe down side to it is the hardware it comes with is pretty much useless. For someone that wants to use a bunch of them
and doesn't mind figuring out how to mount them, $7 beats the heck out of $20 for the plastic piece.




TwoSkies57 said:


> I agree, lap joints are quit simple, and exceptionally strong when glued up.
> I find endgrain to be very attractive when sanded and finished off properly.
> If you note the country box with the flowers, the endgrain work was so/so.
> My bad, was in a hurry to finish the box and rather than take a few more minutes, I thought good enough would do.....hind sight as they say....



I took another look at the box with the flowers. I clearly need more experience with end grain. 
Someday I might be good enough at this stuff to understand why you think it is 'so so'...






TwoSkies57 said:


> I used lap joints when building my shop counters with 2x4's.
> I built it to use it and I'm not afraid to whale on it...to date, not a single failure, nothing even close..




Most of my 'function over fashion' furniture experiments (including my bed and workbench combination!) were framed out with half lapped two by fours.





TwoSkies57 said:


> ahhhhhhhhh a fellow neander in the making .
> very high on my list of things i'd like to get are a couple of good shoulder planes.
> IMHO there is nothing as satisfying as getting results from using hand tools that are just as good as anything with a plug could have created....



Excel tells me that I have 40 planes, not counting the three Sur-Form rasps. I didn't have any a year ago and only had one six months ago. Sounds like an Neander in the making to me!

One great thing about the 'Stanley' scene on e-bay is almost all of the pre 1970 models have tangible intrinsic value to them with 'closed auction' historys confirming what people have paid for
them recently on the ebay scene. That gives me an opportunity to try any of them out that I am interested in when I see an option to pick one up for significantly less than people pay for it on
the average.

The use of power tools has evolved into the 'chore' aspect of woodworking for me. I seem to like to buy wood in the 'cheapest shapes/sizes' I can get it.
Then I use the noisy, messy spinner type tools to speed up the process of getting it close to the right size I need it to be. From there, I like to do most of
it by hand. Repeated cutting on the other hand, I usually do on the TS or RAS, where setting a fence/stop block gives consistancy in sizing.




TwoSkies57 said:


> its all about the steel brother!! once you get good quality steel, then learn to put an edge on....its all down hill ...



Sharpening is one of those topics where there is no shortage of 'diverging opinions'. I'm still trying different techniques out as I go along in search of those that will work best for me. 




TwoSkies57 said:


> I do believe you will find the results most satisfactory. I've a couple cabinet doors I did with lap joints and they have held up quite well.
> Of course, there is no "load" applied. When in doubt a couple of nicely placed dowels or pins ie. Green and Green style would certainly boost shear strength...



Is Green & Green a doweling technique?




TwoSkies57 said:


> The plane is a LV BU smoother.
> that and a really good block plane are two can't do withouts.
> I love it. Takes a edge well, holds it even better, great with difficult figured woods.
> Small enough for alot of touchup work, still small enough to be very handy. I am thoroughly sold on the LV product line..



I have yet to try anything out from Lee Valley or Veritas, though they have a decent shot at selling me with a #62 style LA BU Jack. 
The modern Stanley plane products I have tried don't exactly sing out 'quality'. A vintage 62 that doesn't have issues easily sells for
more than the LV costs. It kind of makes me want to use my router table and take a shot at making my own.

It feels like picking up one of their MK II Sharpening sets
with both of the optional upgrades is only a matter of time.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bill...

If you look at the lower 2/3rds of the left sides you'll notice a creamy color in the picture. Had I taken a few minutes more to sand with 320 most of it not all of the side would have blended in almost seamlessly into the top. Most of what you see is the camera flash, but its there none the less. End grain is very workable and when done well, really adds to a piece IMO...I get the biggest kick out of giving a box with end grain highlights to someone who has little or no knowledge about wood. Almost without exception, they begin to look at the end grain, then the top, back and forth. Its like watching them finally figure out the puzzle....

40 plus planes? That makes for a pretty nice stash! I've nearly 20 or so at last count with only a couple of block being duplicated (in function, no necessarily brand/make) I've been tinkering around a good bit of late with inlay work so the next (and probably very soon) will be LV's router plane. Not sure of which one yet, I like the small one for detail work, but the larger one would be considerably more versatile. Decisions, decisions ....


The use of power tools has evolved into the 'chore' aspect of woodworking for me. I seem to like to buy wood in the 'cheapest shapes/sizes' I can get it.
Then I use the noisy, messy spinner type tools to speed up the process of getting it close to the right size I need it to be. From there, I like to do most of
it by hand. Repeated cutting on the other hand, I usually do on the TS or RAS, where setting a fence/stop block gives consistency in sizing.

I think we must have read the same book on this.... following the same process almost to a T. 

Yes, sharpening is a strange animal. Plenty of ways to skin this cat to be sure. I've tried several over the years and have found of late that I lean back towards the "Scary Sharp" method. Plate glass, PSA paper etc... A year and half ago, I was all about the WS3000 method, year and a half from now, who knows...*L* I have recently picked up some of LV's diamond PSA paper....ohhhhh this stuff does have potential...Now the talk is all about the new metals that will be coming out....ohhh Lord, it just never ends ...

Green and Green is a design style..do a google on it...

I do have the LV BU LA Jack.. and love it... especially like to use it on my shooting boards. The only "new" style stanley have is the #4. One of the first runs. It recieved alot of bad press at the time, but fortunately I appear to have gotten a good one. very flat with the sides 'almost' square to the sole. A hefty beast to be sure. I actually like to use it for heavy stock removal. I've found the weight of the thing really proves to be an asset. The handle is so/so to my liking. Fit and finish wasn't all that bad. Given a chance to do it over, I'd most likely go with the Wood River line instead. V3 of course. In fact, one I complete my LV BU lineup, I suspect I'll go with the WR line for standard style planes, unless of course LV finally begins to release its new line.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bill......

Just as a quick aside... if you havn't given 'card scrappers' a try yet. go for it. One of the most handy-effective tools in my shop.... Providing superior no sanding needed results...


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Bill......
> 
> Just as a quick aside... if you havn't given 'card scrappers' a try yet. go for it. One of the most handy-effective tools in my shop.... Providing superior no sanding needed results...



Actually I haven't got arround to checking them out yet, so tyvm for the tip!

Mmmmmm Goood (the no sanding required part)


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Bill...
> 
> If you look at the lower 2/3rds of the left sides you'll notice a creamy color in the picture.


Thanks for filling me in!



TwoSkies57 said:


> 40 plus planes? That makes for a pretty nice stash!
> 
> I've nearly 20 or so at last count with only a couple of block being duplicated (in function, no necessarily brand/make)


I'm not so sure my count was exact. Most of my repeats are plows (both model 45 & 46) that I will either sell off, or use as lab rats to sooth my 'tool tinkering & design' urges. 



TwoSkies57 said:


> I've been tinkering around a good bit of late with inlay work so the next (and probably very soon) will be LV's router plane.


Jim Bode has a really good chance of selling me a mint and complete 71. That particular 'vintage' unit is one of the few models that I want in 99% Nickel intact appearance quality.



TwoSkies57 said:


> Not sure of which one yet, I like the small one for detail work, but the larger one would be considerably more versatile. Decisions, decisions ....


One of the many I found on the bay was a vintage 271. I picked it up because they can be had for less than a complete user grade 71 and I wanted to test drive it and find out if that style router was one I liked enough to actually use it. I like it so much that a 'real 71' is up high on my 'get list'



TwoSkies57 said:


> I think we must have read the same book on this.... following the same process almost to a T.


It's a clear sign that our wood crafting efforts are of the 'recreational' variety as opposed to the 'commercial' variety where the time factor is a major component.



TwoSkies57 said:


> Yes, sharpening is a strange animal. Plenty of ways to skin this cat to be sure.
> 
> I've tried several over the years and have found of late that I lean back towards the "Scary Sharp" method. Plate glass, PSA paper etc...


Thanks for taking the bait and sharing several of the ways you have played with.

The last time I put steel to paper as part of a sharpening process was 1978 in metal shop, just for the exercise and learning aspect of it. Even though I know that is the direction I am heading for 'blade tuning', I have been procrastinating on picking up the stuff needed to give scary sharp a test drive.

Since my return to the craft from the void my sharpening efforts have been limited to the use of those widgets where micro diamonds are glued to a steel plate with holes in it. They put enough of an edge back on any iron I'm messing with to complete the task at hand.

I did pick up one of the Smith's dual grit cheap stones recently so I can get an edge up to the next level when required.

Long term, I can see myself putting a belt sander (or three) being put to good use setting bevels, skews and back bevels. 



TwoSkies57 said:


> A year and half ago, I was all about the WS3000 method, year and a half from now, who knows...*L*


With a model number in the sentence, it sounds like it might be one of those machine based systems...



TwoSkies57 said:


> I have recently picked up some of LV's diamond PSA paper....ohhhhh this stuff does have potential...Now the talk is all about the new metals that will be coming out


Oh please do let us know what you think of the stuff when you have a chance to give it the 'what for'.



TwoSkies57 said:


> ....ohhh Lord, it just never ends ...


I think the fact that there is always something new to learn (or experience) is a good thing! It helps keep us interested and part of what allows 'pursuit of the craft' to have a recreational feel to it. If every angle that could possibly considered were 'known & simple' facts, projects would become so boring they felt like 'work' instead of play.

I think that a sharpening strategy or technique should be in tune with the composition & tempering of the blade/cutter. The degree of sharpening required is of course relative to what is going to be cut with the blade.

In application, I need to balance the pursuit of metallurgical perfection with my craving for curls!.




TwoSkies57 said:


> Green and Green is a design style..do a google on it...


It shall be done!



TwoSkies57 said:


> I do have the LV BU LA Jack.. and love it... especially like to use it on my shooting boards.


My next 'custom to the point of silliness' project is cooking up a cross between a shooting board, bench top (complete with dawgs) and a tool box. 



TwoSkies57 said:


> The only "new" style stanley have is the #4. One of the first runs. It recieved alot of bad press at the time, but fortunately I appear to have gotten a good one.


There are so many different designs within the scope of "Stanley-Land" that it's hard to make sense of it sometimes. When I think of a '4', visions of a bevel down,9" long bench plane with a 2" wide iron, bedded at 45 degrees come to mind. The way the iron is secured and adjusted varies, as does the 'steel composition'. Some use cap irons and some don't.

The first plane I purchased after returning from the void was a Stanley SB-4. At just under 20 bucks from the local big box, it barely worked out of the box. Six months time, and a budding collection of planes later, it gets used occasionally for rough removal jobs, when I don't want to risk the edge on the iron in my type 40 scrubber.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Bill..

My veneer guy has a 45 in the orginal wooden box with cutters...looks to be barely if ever used. He knows I want it...and he loves to taunt me with it...*L*. Not to familar with the 71's...However, I do find the nickel plating to be a really attractive 'niche' in the market. One in mint condition would be a keeper to be sure. 


I am definately a 'recreational' woodworker as you describe. However I do keep rather busy at it. I just don't charge for my work. The deal goes as follows: You buy the materials, all of em, I get to keep the left overs and its done when its done . If something needs done by a certain date...i rarely accept. I hate to admit it, but I have projects in my shop that have been waiting to be completed for quite some time *L*..works for me though and keeps it enjoyable.

As for sharpening, I've tried waterstones (decent quality, nothing Id have considered as 'excellent' quality and they say that there is a huge difference). Tinkered with diamond plate, but wasn't overly impressed. Wet wheeled a bit, then decided it wasn't worth the investment for me at this time. I do however think that 'hollowing' out the edge is well worth consideration. I've had varying degrees of success with varying types and methods utilizing sand paper. As i said earlier..the WS3000 system was/is quite effective. However using PSA right now is working really well for me. The diamond PSA from LV is excellent. I do not use it for primary angles at all,,, too expensive, but for honing and keeping an edge the stuff is just fantastic....

I've read many articles on using 'belt' sanders. In fact, somewhere I've seen a model expressly made for sharpening. 

I really think in the end, if you find something that works for you, and stick with it, you can get outstanding results with just about any 'system'...A good edge is a good edge not withstanding. What that edge is on makes all the difference. 

I've done a few shooting boards and bench hooks and man, they are worth the time to make!!! (((see photo's below)))

Bill


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> My veneer guy has a 45 in the orginal wooden box with cutters...looks to be barely if ever used. He knows I want it...and he loves to taunt me with it...*L*.


The NOS 45 I picked up was in the newer cardboard box. The cutters came in one wood box with a cardboard cover sleeve. Pics included if you are curious...



TwoSkies57 said:


> Not to familar with the 71's...However, I do find the nickel plating to be a really attractive 'niche' in the market. One in mint condition would be a keeper to be sure.


Who knows when I will get around to picking one up. I will be securing my 271 to a larger base plate with two knobs (I'm thinking about trying different knobs/totes out on this one to tune in on what I actually end up liking the most).

The 271 (@ 3 in. Wide) is considerably smaller than the 71 (@ 7.5in Wide). That makes it better in some tight access situations but not as good when it comes to leverage.




TwoSkies57 said:


> I am definately a 'recreational' woodworker as you describe. However I do keep rather busy at it. I just don't charge for my work. The deal goes as follows: You buy the materials, all of em, I get to keep the left overs and its done when its done .


It's ok to have them contribute to tool purchases central to their project to...



TwoSkies57 said:


> If something needs done by a certain date...i rarely accept.


I don't do very well with 'completion dates' either...




TwoSkies57 said:


> Tinkered with diamond plate, but wasn't overly impressed.
> </quote)
> 
> It didn't take me long to figure out that stopping at '600' (the fine end of the cheap diamond plate spectrum) is NOT honing..... It seems to do a reasonable job of getting ready for 1000, which gets it ready for 2000+, and so on. Honing my honing skills is an ongoing process...
> ...


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 29, 2012)

They're all "beauties". Well crafted and display well. Do post some more as you "create".


----------



## love4god (Apr 9, 2012)

very very nice. like to see more.
godbless


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Peter, derek: Thank you guys for your kind words....Much appreciated. Here are a few pics from another thread I had with a few boxes...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Bill....

I do believe you're right about hollow grinding 'too much'! on beaters. Don't have statistics to back up my assumption, but I would think that taking more mass out of the end of the tool would only tend to weaken it to a certain extent. I have a set of Craftsman chisel I use for beaters. They hold an edge fairly well... and take a whack with the best of em...

"Cro-Magnum Rabbet Hunt".. that is exceptionally clever!!! What a play on words and a great idea for a thread...


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Peter, derek: Thank you guys for your kind words....Much appreciated. Here are a few pics from another thread I had with a few boxes...


Yipes Bill,

Those three boxes are so darn beautiful they are intimidating to a wanna-be artisan such as my self... Either my eye-balls need calibrating again or you pulled off a fingered box joint with different length fingers? And did it in an artistic flowing sort of way of course...


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Hey Bill....
> 
> I do believe you're right about hollow grinding 'too much'! on beaters.
> 
> ...


I haven't taken a bite out of an iron driving through cedar knots (yet anyway), but did with some fir knots. I expect oak and hickory knots would be meaner than the fir was.

I haven't picked up any factory made chisel planes yet. I put those on the list of planes I want to try to make from scratch, along with the shoulders, edge rounders and end grain trimmers.

I also have a rot gut HF #4 Bailey-Clone that I have dreams of going medieval on by stripping it down to the bed and grinding on it until I can morph it into a home brew LA BU bedded down at 12 degrees. Of course trying to do that would make me really want to get a home foundry operational to do some aluminum, brass and bronze casting.

The two things still holding me up on getting the Rabbet hunt started is the arrival of the last two planes and finishing up the designs needed to actually put the 'test subjects' to productive use.

Ok, in a weak, but barely passable attempt to link all this plane chatter back into the original topic of this thread, your magnificent boxes, how much of a role have your hand planes played in their creation? Details please.... Hacks like me need artists like yourself to learn from..


----------



## russ franken (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi Bill,
Wrote earlier how much my wife and I like your boxes.Was wondering where you get inspiration from? These last three are fantastic.

Russ


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bill...

Start calibratin' bud 

those arn't finger joints, they are splines used to reinforce the corners. I like to use them and experiment with different angles/widths/depth's etc... they can add alot to a boxes overall look. Contrasting woods always goes well. Another type of spline would be a dovetail spline. using a dovetail bit. I've been tinkering with a jig that would allow me to do angled "dowels"..ending up with a bit of an oblong end. We'll see how dat one works out...

I've added a couple more pics.. as you can see, nothing real fancy..cut on the tablesaw witha thin kerf blade at different depths. Putting a bevel on the sides of the box helps to emphasize the angles of the splines..



wbh1963 said:


> Yipes Bill,
> 
> Those three boxes are so darn beautiful they are intimidating to a wanna-be artisan such as my self... Either my eye-balls need calibrating again or you pulled off a fingered box joint with different length fingers? And did it in an artistic flowing sort of way of course...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bill... 

Hmmmmm says I... actually a good question from a Neander like yourself *L*..

At first, I hate to admit, very little hand plane effort went into my box making. BUT as time progressed and my skills with hand tools improved I found that the use of hand tools in many cases was just as good as anything with a plug. I started with milling by use of a 6" jointer then off to a 13" planer and finished off with a few passes under a 16/32 drum sander. (were going several years back keep in mind) Once I got the hand tool bug I began jointing/planing with hand planes..Once you learn how to do it well, its kinda like...its cool..done by hand and all, BUT..boy is burning a few electrons quicker. So any more, most of my mill work is done by equipment and tweaked by hand. I keep my #3 and my pocket plane's within arms reach at all times. The little pocket plane is perhaps the handiest tool in the shed!!! I love that thing for 'tweaking'...

Miters are all done on a shooting board with a LV BU Jack...
Rabbets are 'tweaked' with a LN rabbet block plane (recent purchse) Primary cuts done on the router table...
Delicate round overs done by hand, larger round overs done on the router table..
Bevels.......all depends.......if not done by hand plane, usually finsihed off with one...
Most finish work is touched up with card scrappers, dry sanded down to 400 then depending on the wood, wet sanded down to 1200....




wbh1963 said:


> how much of a role have your hand planes played in their creation? Details please.... Hacks like me need artists like yourself to learn from..


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Russ... once again, thank you once more for your kind words...

Boy, i wish I had a really good answer to your question!! What I try to do with the boxes, and pretty much anything else is 'make it fit'. I can give you a recent example. Not a box, but I went about it pretty much the same way...

A good friend of mine requested that I make him a chess table. Not just a board, but a regular dedicated table. First thing that came to mind was, this could be FUN! If it looks like its gonna be a hassel, aggrivation or just plain ole bothersome I won't touch it. As a recreational wood worker, it has got to be fun to make. Anyways...we talked on the phone a couple of times then I drove over to his place to take a look at the chess pieces. Turned out, he bought himself one REALLY nice chess set..so I told him that a simple table would not do his chess pieces justice..and he agreed. During the course of the visit, he mentioned that his dad used to do wood work and that he had some walnut under the front porch that had to be 40-50 years old. Cool says I!!!  so we went and dug it up...2 dozen boards, only 4 small boards were partly salvageable. So I suggest we make use of what we can somewhere in the table, using walnut as the primary wood. Giving his dad's wood a place of prominence. Maybe drawer fronts, possible trim..etc.....at the very least, used for dividers for the chess pieces themselves. then discussed 'budget'. often difficult to discuss, alot of folks just don't realize how expensive wood can get. even when making boxes...Welp,, budget was an issue,,,so I suggest perhaps using veneers to help curb costs...okey doke says he  I offered to do some inlay and a little line and berry work to help dress it up. Checked out the room he plans on setting up the table and found that it would be something left out when not in use..Pretty much a piece of furniture. Very simple surroundings, nothing elite or elaborate about any of his furnishings. So, plan is to dress it up tastefully  Again, not unlike box making..
Just need to get a feel for who your making it for. Finally it got down to the gettin down. How much and how soon????? I answered the how much with "cost of materials and I keep the left overs if any". and the how soon with "its done, when its done...3-4 months.... He expressed his dismay with the timeframe. I said no problem.. no hard feelings either,, but thats how I go about things. If ya need it in a hurry, I'm not your guy...I'd probably starve if I tried doing this for a living *LOL*..

In the end, he agreed.. and is very excited about getting this table, and I'm excited about making it for him.. its a win-win...

No unlike box making, who's it for, where's it gonna go, what kinda use will it see, show piece, or a user...something that will be taken care of or something that a 6 year old is gonna USE..then sometimes its comes down to a hope and a prayer that everything works out 

Hope this all gives ya some kind of idea,,, it was kinda fun actually typing it out..

bill


russfranken said:


> Hi Bill,
> Wrote earlier how much my wife and I like your boxes.Was wondering where you get inspiration from? These last three are fantastic.
> 
> Russ


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Bill...
> 
> Start calibratin' bud
> 
> those arn't finger joints, they are splines used to reinforce the corners.



I feel a little embarrassed that I didn't pick up on that all by myself. Deco Splines!
What a concept. Spicing up the appearance and sturdiness in the same swoop, sure is synergy in that...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Man, Bill, those are AWESOME!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lots of ways to skin a cat bud,, lots of ways... some just work and some don't...keeps it interesting to say the least.. 



wbh1963 said:


> I feel a little embarrassed that I didn't pick up on that all by myself. Deco Splines!
> What a concept. Spicing up the appearance and sturdiness in the same swoop, sure is synergy in that...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

BigJimAK who?? who dat?? 

thank ya brother for the kind words...

How goes the education? You got a slopping forehead yet? You get a few free minutes, drop me a note on your thoughts about the LV Router plane...

Ole wbh1963 up there is a Neander in the making.. Someday we will rule the world!!!!



BigJimAK said:


> Man, Bill, those are AWESOME!


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for tossing back far more details than I can digest with a quick read!

I haven't used a electric jointer or thickness planer yet. Odds are my next power tool purchase will be a thickness planer. I have done just enough research on the topic to be aware of 'snipe' in concept and the need to avoid it when and where possible.

Most all of my jointing is on stock thinner than 3/4 and a number 6 fore plane does such a good job at it, I don't feel like I have the 'floor space' for an electric jointer, though I do have the urge to at least try jointing on a router table.

On the topic of 'pocket planes', I would inquire, How big are your pockets? I think of my itty bitty Stanley 101 as a pocket plane, and the widget is far more useful than the modest price suggests it should be (less than 10 bucks everywhere!).

I have really high hopes that 'shooting miters' will become second nature for me, which of course suggests that I need to get off my tail and build up the 'donkey's ear shooting board contraption'.

Long term, on Rabbets, I kind of envision using my RAS to rough em out and tuning them up with which ever plane seems best for the combination of "size/shape of the workpiece & size/shape of the rabbet. A .125" x .125" x 60" rabbet has different dynamics than say a .75 x 3.5" x 3.5" does...

The only good thing I have to say about my knowledge of sanding is I understand and respect the fact that it is it's own science.... 



TwoSkies57 said:


> Bill...
> 
> Hmmmmm says I... actually a good question from a Neander like yourself *L*..
> 
> ...


----------



## russ franken (Nov 29, 2009)

Enjoyed reading your reply. Hope to the chess table sometime.

Russ


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

wbh1963 said:


> Thanks for tossing back far more details than I can digest with a quick read!
> 
> My apologies, don't usually say to much, but every now and then I get on a roll and ramble on.. *L*
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhhhhh man, sanding and finishing....you're absolutely right,,,a science unto itself. The one thing I think most can agree on is the use of a sanding sealer. I've found this stuff by Charles Neil to be excellent..

https://charlesneilwoodworking.3dca...e-Color-Conditioner--Blotch-Control_p_47.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Great designs and brilliantly made. How about some photo-shoots of future boxes.


----------



## dalepenkala (Feb 1, 2012)

Bill wonderful boxes! I like the color combs that you used!

Dale


----------



## riooso (May 2, 2012)

Very nice work!


R


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bill,

Just now found this thread and was blown away by the excellence of craftsmanship in those boxes. Of course we have come to expect nothing less than excellence from you :yes2:

Just goes to show what can be done with cordless tools 

Nice work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> My pocket plane is actually called by LV an "Apron Plane".
> 5 1/2 long by 1 3/4 wide...
> 
> 
> Veritas® Apron Plane - Lee Valley Tools


Thanks for the 'detail' and of course the speed link off to even *more* details!

I snagged a modern clone version of the time tested Stanley 60 from my local 'blue box'. It is very similar in design to the 'Veritas Apron Plane', the most notable exception being, the angle the iron is bedded at.

The 'perfectionist' side of my brain is thinking I should have waited till I found the Veritas version, yet all the same it was still a good purchase and the widget is 'earning it's keep'...

With so many awesome products in their offering, it remains impossible for me to predict which of them will be my first, thought the LV BU Jack still has the lead!.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you very much Harry...appreciate the kind words...

as for a photo shot... I've given it some consideration..right now, I have 3 half way completed. 1 big project and a couple small ones before I can start on anything new..however, I did see what is called a "Bombe" box at charles neils site yesterday and they really grabbed my attention... so I just might....



harrysin said:


> Great designs and brilliantly made. How about some photo-shoots of future boxes.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you Dale.. 

sometimes its difficult to find a bad combination.. *L*



dalepenkala said:


> Bill wonderful boxes! I like the color combs that you used!
> 
> Dale


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Richard...



riooso said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> 
> R


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kind words indeed Bob... thank you very much  

No so sure about the excellence thing, but I keep workin' at it. 




Bob N said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Just now found this thread and was blown away by the excellence of craftsmanship in those boxes. Of course we have come to expect nothing less than excellence from you :yes2:
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey bill...

as long as the 'widget' earns its keep, its all good!!    

IMHO you can't go wrong with the BU jack....she's a beauty.. I would pick up at least one additional iron to go with it. Another great thing about the LV line is the
interchangeability of irons within the BU line....




wbh1963 said:


> Thanks for the 'detail' and of course the speed link off to even *more* details!
> 
> I snagged a modern clone version of the time tested Stanley 60 from my local 'blue box'. It is very similar in design to the 'Veritas Apron Plane', the most notable exception being, the angle the iron is bedded at.
> 
> ...


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

TwoSkies57 said:


> The two big advantages to having a thickness planer IMHO are, the ability to buy rough stock and mill multiple boards to a 'consistent' thickness.
> 
> Rough cut is so much more affordable than ready milled that in the long term it pays for itself (the more volume, the quicker the payback).
> 
> ...


I do prefer to buy my wood in the rough, especially the cedar. Dressed and surfaced cedar costs between 4 and 8 times more than the 'rough stuff'. 35 cents a square foot sure seems a lot less expensive than 2.80 a square foot to me!.

I haven't bought a single board foot of dressed cedar from the big boxes, because I put my digital calipers to good use right there in the store! They discovered variances just like you described, Not only from board to board, but on the same board. 



TwoSkies57 said:


> I use a 13" Craftsman planer. The unit never really reviewed that well and has required a few repairs over the years, but all in all, it produces a fantastic finish.
> Completely unexpected I might add.


Hearing that you have been using a 'retail' planer and the same one over an extended period of time is encouraging!. I don't know if I am being too paranoid or not cautious enough when trying to select one for myself. Perhaps I should seek out someone who has one, maybe through a local woodworking club and get some hands on experience with the machine relative to they type of wood I want to run through it.




TwoSkies57 said:


> As for snipe..can be a issue with most planers, especially older units. The newer units, especially the Dewalt have miniimized if not eliminated it altogether.
> 
> I just compensate for it...by allowing for the sniipe by adding a few extra inches to the length of the board...


A great example of 'flowing' with the challenges... Some would invest millions in an attempt to defy the laws of physics, while others would consider the 'true cost' of them in this aspect and save a ton of time by simply paying the toll!


----------



## Laramie (Jun 16, 2012)

Cool boxes and thanks for the info on the Greene and Greene stuff


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank ya Laramie...

Good luck with your G&G project. Take a few pics along the way to let us see how its going...

b.




Laramie said:


> Cool boxes and thanks for the info on the Greene and Greene stuff


----------



## CGM0427 (May 27, 2012)

*Wow*

Thank you for sharing, I have some birdseye maple that I can see I should give to you :agree: before I screw it UP... LOL

Very nice,,,,

Chris


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey Chris,,, I've got a Grainger box full of scraps that I should just blame on you 

But then again,,, thats always been half the fun... working at it til I get it close to being right......

Birdseye Maple is some beautiful stuff....best of luck with it..


----------



## woodminnows (Jun 22, 2012)

Very Nice Thanks for showing.


----------

